# cantidad



## andy98

Hola, 

He creado una app para móviles y la deseo regalar a la comunidad de Alemania. Pero por desgracia no se alemán. En realidad deseo hacerla para los idiomas de toda la comunidad europea pero solo se español.

En principio voy a empezar con el Alemán alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias < ... >. Os pongo la lista de palabras a traducir.

< ... > 
Cantidad    (nota: se refiere a cantidad de algo)
< ... >


----------



## alanla

l He aquí mi lista. Creo que sería muy útil tener una frase completa para acertar un poco mejor ciertas palabras. Alguien de habla alemán puede comprobar la lista para averiguar si es la mejor forma de expresar lo que quieres decir:

< ... >
 Cantidad (nota: se refiere a cantidad de algo) =  die Quantität/Menge/Grösse 
< ... >


----------



## baufred

Antes de traducir hay que aclarar las funciones denominadas:

< ... >
> cantidad ... ¿de que?  - Menge > oK. ... quizás mejor > resultado - Ergebnis
< ... >

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Aclaración sobre "Cantidad" me refiero a cuando tenemos en un bolsillo 10 caramelos pues cuantos son. Osea un padre le dice a su hijo que cantidad de caramelos tienes en el bolsillo y el hijo le responde tengo 10 papa.


----------



## baufred

... en este caso propongo:

1. ¿cantidad?  -  Menge?
2. ¿cuantos?  -  Wieviel?

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Muchas gracias Baufred. Me voy a quedar con "Menge" por que me refiero a que hay una caja de texto y el usuario debe poner "cantidad" de algo. Si no crees que tengas que aportar mas para mi esta finalizado este hilo. 

Te mando un saludo.


----------

